# Would like to adopt 'wobbly' cat



## elliecat123 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi
My mum has previously rescued a wobbly cat which sadly passed away.
She is keen to rescue another 'wobbly cat' 
Anyone aware of kittens/cat needs adopting?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not sure where in the country you are but it might be worth contact The ARC: http://www.catchat.org/shelter_centre/index.php?route=shelters/shelter&path=197 based in the West Midlands but I know her cats go all over the country. I don't know if there are any wobbly kittens - I assume you mean Feline Cerebella Hypoplasia - but she does have many kittens needing special homes. Sally is a member on here - @cats galore


----------



## elliecat123 (Sep 15, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> Not sure where in the country you are but it might be worth contact The ARC: http://www.catchat.org/shelter_centre/index.php?route=shelters/shelter&path=197 based in the West Midlands but I know her cats go all over the country. I don't know if there are any wobbly kittens - I assume you mean Feline Cerebella Hypoplasia - but she does have many kittens needing special homes. Sally is a member on here - @cats galore


Thank you I will have a look


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

elliecat123 said:


> Thank you I will have a look


I know of one in Romania. Not as mad as it sounds... we've taken five from there and two from Bulgaria (not wobbly, just rescues). We took a cat from this particular rescuer about two years ago and we've remained friends. She is absolutely genuine and from what I can remember, the cat is stunning too. Let me go and look and I'll get back to you with more details


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

There is a six month grey tabby boy who has been living in a cage at the vet since he was rescued. He's due to be brought over to the UK for fostering, but if you are interested I can find out more. His name is Matteo. I have another friend in Sofia, Bulgaria who specialises in CH kitties. He has one of his own (Pinky - not for adoption) and two more who went to a wonderful rescue shelter in Germany where they live in a specially adapted room - they are spoiled rotten. Again, I can ask him if he knows of any more if you are interested. It costs around £140 to bring them over (transport costs only). All of ours have travelled really well and arrive stress free. They are all blood tested when rescued and vet checked before travel


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is a link to a photo of Matteo 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=944037122330030&set=a.917259995007743&type=3&theater


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Aha! My Bulgarian friend does have another one for adoption. Let me copy his post...

Zara is 1.5 years old very shy girl with light CH (ataxia)
Thankfully her ataxia is nothing to compare with Pinky's or Bonnie and Clyde's.
It's very very light type, actually it's only visible when she's afraid and runs then her rear legs move like she doesn't control them but she has full control actually and doesn't fall down.
As I mentioned she is shy and calm kitty, which probably will need time to settle down and needs a more quiet and calm household to fit in.
Shy and quiet kitty she's not conflict personality, more like she's ignoring and stay away from other cats, but (of course) she's very afraid of dogs, so she can live in only cat's family, where the other cats are not conflict and aggressive too.
Castrated, vaccinated, tested (negative) and chipped Zara is looking for a gentle and relaxed adopters who will like to have a beautiful shy young lady in their home.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

This is a link to a photograph of Zara 

https://www.facebook.com/1462565174...565174034743/1550654121892514/?type=3&theater


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm sorry - I've just been on his page and it looks as though Zara died today. This is the trouble when they have to live in a vet clinic...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's really sad. RIP Zara


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I know, but @elliecat123 - little Matteo will be travelling here for fostering on 23rd February. I believe that means her supporters have already paid for his travel, so there will only be a homecheck and an adoption fee or donation. I've asked where in the country he will be living. If you are interested, let me know and I can put you in touch with his rescuer and fosterer 

Edited to say he will be staying in Essex, but I'm sure transport can be arranged


----------



## Mildred's Mum (Dec 3, 2015)

What is a wobbly cat please??


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Mildred's Mum said:


> What is a wobbly cat please??


I'm assuming they're referring to cats with cerebellar hypoplasia. This is a condition in which a part of the brain called the cerebellum hasn't formed properly. It's usually caused by the queen being infected with feline panleucopaenia virus during pregnancy - the virus damages the brain of the developing kittens in the womb.

The cerebellum is the part of the brain that 'calms' movement - when you reach out to pick something up, the cerebellum stops your hand overshooting the target. When you walk, the cerebellum stops you from taking huge, uncontrolled steps. It's important for coordination, balance and smooth movement.

Cats with underdeveloped cerebellums cannot coordinate their movement, and therefore walk with a wobbly gait, and often sway and shake. Most tend to be quite healthy in every other respect, so if they're not so badly affected that they can't move at all they still make loving pets. Obviously they cannot go outdoors unsupervised and may need some changes in their environment to make sure they're safe.

Video of a cat with cerebellar hypoplasia:


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Unfortunately little Matteo is still looking for a forever loving home. He should be in the country by early next week


----------



## Mildred's Mum (Dec 3, 2015)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I'm assuming they're referring to cats with cerebellar hypoplasia. This is a condition in which a part of the brain called the cerebellum hasn't formed properly. It's usually caused by the queen being infected with feline panleucopaenia virus during pregnancy - the virus damages the brain of the developing kittens in the womb.
> 
> The cerebellum is the part of the brain that 'calms' movement - when you reach out to pick something up, the cerebellum stops your hand overshooting the target. When you walk, the cerebellum stops you from taking huge, uncontrolled steps. It's important for coordination, balance and smooth movement.
> 
> ...


Thank you! What a sweetie too  Good to know cats with this can live a normal life


----------

